# Paragard copper IUD And breastfeeding



## Ummy (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi all,

I have an appt in a few weeks to get the copper iud. I am nursing my 3 month old but do not want to have any more kids for a while so I decided to get this one. Can you tell me how is it if your period has not come back...will this make the period come back? I know there is more cramping and bleeding but how long does that last and will it affect the milk (like decrease the milk supply as a result).

Anyone here have the copper IUD? Is it comfortable or will it be painful once it is inserted and how about when one is with the hubby...is there a chance of it coming out?

My biggest concern is that it will come back b/c I am nursing and they say it expulsion of the iud b/c of breastfeeding can happen. How true is this?

Any comments?

Thanks


----------



## abac (Mar 10, 2005)

I've had a copper IUD in place for 30 months (since ds was 9 weeks old.) He breastfed until he was 27 months with no problems. I have any supply problems. I did get my periods back immediately following insertion. They were ridiculously heavy for 9 months. They were so heavy, I was getting up about every 2 hours in the night to change a super plus tampon. Then after about 9 months, it tapered off and my periods returned to normal.

My IUD was painful for insertion and for a couple of days afterward I had quite a bit og cramping, but nothing I couldn't handle. Your body tries to expel the IUD, so your uterus will contract. The OBGYN who inserted it cut the strings very short to avoid discomfort for my dh. I noticed during the first year that I couldn't feel the strings. I had an x-ray which determined the IUD was still in place, but the strings are nowhere to be found.

I just went back today to the OBGYN to have it removed and she had to try to find the strings by "fishing around" up there as she put it. It was painful, but unsuccessful. So I will be heading to the OR for removal under general anaesthetic.

So while I didn't have any problems with Bfing, and dh has never been uncomfortable, I am having some troubles with removal.

There is always a risk that the IUD will come out. You should check monthly to feel the strings to make sure it is still in place. (How I discoved my strings were gone, up into my cervix.)

Overall, I'm happy I got an IUD, no problems until now.
HTH.


----------



## shooflymama (May 23, 2005)

Hi there,

I had my Paragard IUD inserted ~9 weeks or so after I gave birth. The insertion was only mildly uncomfortable, and I haven't felt any pain or other sensations related to the IUD since. I only had very, very mild spotting, and my periods have not yet returned (DS is now almost 4 months). No trouble with milk supply.

I think it made a big difference that the midwife who inserted my IUD was a real pro - she's inserted many, many IUDs during the course of her career, and takes a slow, gentle approach. I was nursing DS when it was inserted, at her suggestion, and I think that helped too.

This is my second paragard IUD (had another one between kids), and I love it. For me, the IUD is an awesome form of birth control.

Hope this helps!


----------

